
Show HN: Interactively generate text using the public OpenAI GPT-2 model - joelgrus
https://gpt2.apps.allenai.org/
======
diminish
Impressive how "expected" AI generated text can be.

I wish it could generate entities like "the house" and not words like "the",
"a" as if they have some meaning.

------
homarp
try
[https://gpt2.apps.allenai.org/?text=This%20is%20a%20Turing](https://gpt2.apps.allenai.org/?text=This%20is%20a%20Turing)

it ends up at
[https://gpt2.apps.allenai.org/?text=This%20is%20a%20Turing%2...](https://gpt2.apps.allenai.org/?text=This%20is%20a%20Turing%20test%2C%20and%20it%27s%20not%20a%20good%20one).

------
arendtio
YMMD: "Advertisement" -> "newline newline" :D

Looks like someone used the internet as a source to train the model ;-)

------
billconan
so does the input of this model require word embedding? I want to use it on a
different language that I don't have pre-trained embedding.

------
etzioni
Very cool!

